# Iron Man II



## Nick1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Entertainment & Arts - Movies
Description:	
Iron Man 2 is the blockbuster film sequel to the 2008 superohero movie based on the titular Marvel Comics character. Director Jon Favreau and star Robert Downey, Jr. both return. The film was written by actor/writer Justin Theroux (who co-wrote Tropic Thunder) based on a story by Jon Favreau and Robert Downey, Jr.

The film features a stellar supporting cast which includes Don Cheadle as James "Rhodey" Rhodes (aka War Machine) and Gwyneth Paltrow as Pepper Potts. Also starring, are Clark Gregg as Phil Coulson, agent of S.H.I.E.L.D., Mickey Rourke as the villainous Ivan Vanko (aka Whiplash with elements of Crimson Dynamo), Sam Rockwell as business rival, Justin Hammer and Scarlett Johansson as Natasha Romanoff (aka Black Widow). The film includes appearances by director Jon Favreau as Happy Hogan, Garry Shandling as Senator Stern, John Slattery as Howard Stark, Olivia Munn, Kate Mara, Samuel L. Jackson as Nick Fury, Director of S.H.I.E.L.D., and co-creator Stan Lee in a cameo as Larry King.

Iron Man 2 is set 6 months after the events of original film. The film will address Tony Stark revealing his identity. The film version of The Mandarin will allow the filmmakers to incorporate a whole pantheon of villains and S.H.I.E.L.D. will continue to play a major role in the film.

Iron Man 2 is being independently produced by Marvel Studios, to be distributed by Paramount Pictures in theatres May 7, 2010.


----------



## Desi (Jul 11, 2009)

Soooooooooo....

Teaser trailer by the year's end?

Olivia Munn, hmmm.


----------



## LadyKiller (Jul 11, 2009)

Nick1 said:


> Entertainment & Arts - Movies
> Description:
> Iron Man 2 is the blockbuster film sequel to the 2008 superohero movie based on the titular Marvel Comics character. Director Jon Favreau and star Robert Downey, Jr. both return. The film was written by actor/writer Justin Theroux (who co-wrote Tropic Thunder) based on a story by Jon Favreau and Robert Downey, Jr.
> 
> ...


I think it will rock


----------



## Nick1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Netflix says this about it which makes me think bad things......

Wealthy inventor and former weapons maker Tony Stark (Robert Downey Jr.) continues to fight crime as his alter ego Iron Man, taking on villains intent on destroying humanity. *But Stark's battle with the bottle may be his toughest challenge yet.* Jon Favreau directs this action-packed superhero sequel based on the Marvel comic characters. Don Cheadle co-stars as Col. James Rhodes and Samuel L. Jackson reprises his role as Nick Fury.

If a bottle of Jack Daniel's is the enemy in the movie Im going to be very pissed off.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 11, 2009)

I can't believe that Terrence Howard did not get what he wanted in negotiations and now Don Cheadle is playing the part . Cheadle is a great actor but he's too dorky/lanky looking to play War Machine aka James Rhodes. 

Scarlett Johansson and Olivia Munn


----------



## MFB (Jul 11, 2009)

Cheadle is good, but he should NOT be cast as Rhodes/War Machine

Olivia & Scarlett -


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 11, 2009)

BigPhi84 said:


> I can't believe that Terrence Howard did not get what he wanted in negotiations and now Don Cheadle is playing the part . Cheadle is a great actor but he's too dorky/lanky looking to play War Machine aka James Rhodes.





I look foward to this film as the first one was brilliant


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 11, 2009)

Actually Tony Stark's alcoholism has been a reoccurring theme in the comics so it makes sense that it would make it into the movies.


----------



## windu (Jul 11, 2009)

ohio_eric said:


> Actually Tony Stark's alcoholism has been a reoccurring theme in the comics so it makes sense that it would make it into the movies.




when tony started sipping granmpas old jug from the medicine cabinet thats when rhodes took up the mantle of iron man (war machine of course)

im more looking forward to thor tho


----------



## Triple-J (Jul 11, 2009)

BigPhi84 said:


> I can't believe that Terrence Howard did not get what he wanted in negotiations and now Don Cheadle is playing the part . Cheadle is a great actor but he's too dorky/lanky looking to play War Machine aka James Rhodes.



Cheadle is a great actor yet seems like an odd choice (maybe he's going to bulk up for this movie?) but I don't even think Terence Howard was the right guy in the first place. 
In the comics the War Machine/Rhodes character is built like a brick shithouse but he's also a loyal and smart guy kind of like a mix between Wolverine and Cyclops, in the movie Howard just didn't have that vibe for me as he's kind of chubby looking and seems like too much of a bland Mr nice guy. 

Personally I think the only man for the role (and that of Mr T in the A-team movie too) is Chad L. Coleman as he's got the physicality of a Vin Diesel/Stallone but unlike them he is absolutely shit hot as an actor and has a 100% believable screen presence and anyone who has seen him in The Wire will know exactly what I mean.

As for Iron Man 2 I'm 50/50 about this now as I saw some of the on set photo's recently on IGN and Mickey Rourke looks like the most laughable bad guy ever, but I'm hoping that what he had on in the photos I saw was some kind of test suit or something and that his character gets a full suit later in the movie.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 12, 2009)

Sexy.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 12, 2009)

^WTF? Mickey.


----------



## yingmin (Jul 13, 2009)

It's good that they fixed the problem of a black man who is not Don Cheadle/Jamie Foxx/Denzel Washington/Will Smith/Samuel L Jackson having a large role in a movie.


----------



## Triple-J (Jul 13, 2009)

BigPhi84 said:


> ^WTF? Mickey.



My thoughts exactly!
Mickey Rourke is the man he's my numero uno hero of acting but this foto has me very VERY worried.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 13, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> My thoughts exactly!
> Mickey Rourke is the man he's my numero uno hero of acting but this foto has me very VERY worried.



I have confidence in his acting abilities. Robert chose him himself, so he obviously thinks he can pull it off.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 13, 2009)

Robert Downey Jr and Mickey Rourke are, IMO, two of the best male actors alive today.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 13, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Robert Downey Jr and Mickey Rourke are, IMO, two of the best male actors alive today.



I can go with that, there a few other names that spring to mind too, including Tom Hanks, Jake Gylenhall or however the fuck you spell his name, and Edward Norton.


----------



## Triple-J (Jul 13, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> I have confidence in his acting abilities. Robert chose him himself, so he obviously thinks he can pull it off.



I've no doubt that he can do the job it's just that I don't want him to look a tit and let's be honest this suit does make him look a tit but hey at least it's not as bad as the Green power ranger......er I mean Green Goblin in Spiderman.

Like I said before I'm hoping that the still is from a part of the movie where Rourke's character is wearing a prototype of his suit kind of like how Downey goes through variations of the suit in the first movie.

On a similar note if they sort out this Batman sequel situation I'd love to see Rourke or Ron Perlman play Killer Croc I know he's too unrealistic for Nolan's bat-movies but I think if they just change it to him having some kind of weird skin condition that makes him look reptile like it'd work out.

It's funny you mention Tom Hanks though as I thought he'd have made a great Reed Richards in Fantastic Four.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 13, 2009)

Stark has always had a host of major personal problems. He's a genius, but he burns out very quickly and yoyos around. War Machine is always there to pick up his slack really.


----------



## yingmin (Jul 14, 2009)

Also, isn't it a tad presumptuous to refer to a movie that hasn't been made yet as a "blockbuster"?


----------



## Decipher (Jul 22, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Robert Downey Jr and Mickey Rourke are, IMO, two of the best male actors alive today.


 I enjoy Mickey's roles over the years and he's certainly gotten better. I have no doubt he'll do just fine in this movie.


----------

